# MexicoKaren's Terrible Loss...



## Laury (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi everyone,

This is Mexico Karen's friend Laury here in Bucerias, Mexico.  It's too hard for her to share this so I'm going to do it for her. 
Over the weekend somebody threw some poisoned fish into their yard which killed all three of their dogs.  Blondie, Dagwood and Bob died almost instantly.  Karen and Jerry are absolutely devastated and in shock. Their dogs were like their children.  I feel so helpless and sorrowful.  I've been with those dogs many times and they were just the best.  It's an awful loss.  Thank goodness Karen's daughter Justine was here to help them cope.
Karen loves the DC community and I know you will all try to help comfort her.  She needs all the support she can get.

Laury


----------



## Katie H (Dec 29, 2008)

Oh, Laury!  I'm just heartbroken.  I can't imagine the pain they are going through and what a spiteful thing to do.  I hope the people who did it are caught and punished to the fullest.

Please pass on my love and condolences.  Lots of love and hugs are sent from my house to them.


----------



## Alix (Dec 29, 2008)

Oh how horrifying! I'm so terribly sorry. 

MexicoKaren, your poor heart must be just broken. Sending you as much love and compassion as I can. {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{Karen}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## GB (Dec 29, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear this. Losing one pet is hard enough, but to lose all three and because of someones stupidity is just horrible. Karen I am sending you all the love and support I can!!!


----------



## sattie (Dec 29, 2008)

That angers me to no end!!!!  People are cruel and sick to have done something like that!!!!  

Please tell them that I am thinking of them and I am soooo sorry that they lost their family companions.  I know it is just like having kids, they are your kids.  Give Karen a hug for me!!!


----------



## deelady (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm am so sorry to hear this! How completely awful! I hope who ever did such a thing gets caught immediately! {{{{{{{Karen}}}}}}}


----------



## MexicoKaren (Dec 29, 2008)

Thank you, Laury, for posting this. I just could not bring myself to share this terrible news with you all, and yet it felt somehow dishonest to act as if nothing had happened. Waking up this morning and getting hit with the full realization of what happened was almost unbearable. They were our children, and they were wonderful dogs. They didn't deserve to end their lives this way. Our next door neighbors, who have previously been a kind and friendly family, have taken a dark downturn the last few months, with obvious signs of drug dealing. He is already being investigated by the police, and they have come to talk with us about him - we can only conclude that there is a connection, because the dogs have been barking loudly at the people coming and going all night at their house. We'll take the bag with the poison to our vet this morning to see if he can shed any light on it - the fish was covered in a fine white powder. Our poor little Bob died in my arms only a few minutes after he found it - Dagwood and Blondie were already dead. 

Jerry and I have never faced such a loss together, and I am so impressed with his strength, courage and love. His heart is broken and he is such a comfort to me. And I am so grateful that my wonderful daughter was here. The three of us buried them together yesterday afternoon, and then went down to the beach to look at the ocean for awhile.

Thank you all for your expressions of love and healing. I can feel it from here.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Dec 29, 2008)

What an awful thing to happen . I hope whoever did this is caught and punished.  
(((Hugs Karen)))))
LC


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Dec 29, 2008)

Im sorry Karen for your losses.  Im a big dog lover and I got 2 of my own who are my entire world.  

I couldnt imagine the pain you are feeling.

thoughts and prayers


----------



## kadesma (Dec 29, 2008)

Thank you for letting us know Laury..Karen,I'm so sorry, I just cannot understand why people have to be so selfish and cruel..Our furry family is the same as having children, we love them, cherish them, take joy in them and to have that taken away by such a cruel deed..I truly believe, what is handed out will come back and catch up with you..So to those who did this, look over your shoulders, someone is watching and will pay you back.. Karen, mighty hugs and prayers for you and your family..I'm so sorry.
kadesma


----------



## smoke king (Dec 29, 2008)

MK, I can't even begin to imagine the loss you are feeling. I lost my companion to similar circumstances months ago, and my life has not been the same since.

I know words are but a small consolation at a time like this, but you have my condolences. If there is anything I can do to help. or if you would just like to talk, please feel free to PM me...I share your grief.

Please know that you and your family are in my thoughts and my prayers.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 29, 2008)

MexicoKaren said:
			
		

> We'll take the bag with the poison to our vet this morning to see if he can shed any light on it - the fish was covered in a fine white powder.



You may want to share the Vet's findings with the Police! 

I'm so sorry to hear about this Miss Karen...It's so sad!


----------



## Jeekinz (Dec 29, 2008)

That's just sickening.

I hope the person that did this get's what they deserve.


----------



## GB (Dec 29, 2008)

Karen, please just make sure you are very careful. If it was your drug dealing neighbors next door then going to the police could be dangerous. I am not saying you should not do that, but make sure you do it in the safest way possible. I know you would do that anyway, but I just had to say it. I would hate to see them take out their anger on you or your husband next.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Dec 29, 2008)

Oh Karen, I can't even imagine what this is like. Such a vicious and senseless act. I am so, so sorry for you and your hubby. And it can't make y'all feel very secure knowing it was likely your next-door neighbors! I hope the authorities can give you some assistance without putting you in danger. I'm not sure if Mexico has very strong animal cruelty laws or not but perhaps the police can do something about this horrible act. Please know that you have the heartfelt sympathies of everyone here.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Dec 29, 2008)

GB, your comments are taken to heart. We have not made a decision regarding consulting the police, and will seek the advice of other Mexican friends before we do anything. The turnaround that our neighbors have experienced is a great disappointment to us - they have always been a nice young family who included us in their family celebrations. Dagwood and Blondie came to us as puppies from the same neighbor and he has always (until lately) come by to visit with them daily. It is curious that he has not been over to ask what happened to them. Perhaps he knows...we will proceed cautiously. Your advice is right on. Thanks.


----------



## pdswife (Dec 29, 2008)

I am so sorry.... the thought that people can be so mean just makes me sick.

GB is right  be careful.  
The drug problem in Mexico is getting worse daily... ya don't want to be involved.


----------



## PanchoHambre (Dec 29, 2008)

Karen... I am so terribly sorry to hear this. My dogs are like my kids as well so I can imagine how devastated you are. I sometimes worry about leaving my dogs in the yard for similar reasons. My neighborhood has a decent amount of "traffic" and my dogs can be quite barky  While I like the fact that they are alert to activity on the street I do worry that they may upset the wrong people.. I too would use caution in prosecuting when drugs are involved people can be quite ruthless. Again I am truly saddened for you.


----------



## jennyema (Dec 29, 2008)

Karen,

Oh how unspeakably horrible!!

I am soooooo sorry .........


----------



## ChefJune (Dec 29, 2008)

That's horrifying.  Karen, I'm so sorry.

I'm sending you lots of hugs, and will keep you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 29, 2008)

Karen I am so sorry for your loss.  I can't believe the cruelty of people.  But PLEASE do be careful.  You don't know what these people are capable of.  I am sending you and Jerry tons of hugs and prayers.  My heart aches for you both.


----------



## Neeney (Dec 29, 2008)

I am so very sorry to hear of your family loss, MK.  My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Dec 29, 2008)

There are no words that can express how awful I feel for you.  Our pets are our "children" too, & I can't even imagine how I'd handle a situation like yours.

While I also think you should tread carefully, I also think it's absolutely necessary that you bring the police into this.  Poisoning is not something that should be taken likely, & if this neighbor was responsible in some way & decides to "up the ante", it could look very odd that you didn't report this first horrible transgression.

Try to stay strong - & safe!


----------



## Mama (Dec 29, 2008)

How terrible!  My heart goes out to you and Jerry.  I can only imagine how devastated you must be.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 29, 2008)

Karen, I am saddened by what was done to your dogs.  It's an inhuman and heartless thing to do.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 29, 2008)

Oh, Karen, I'm so sorry to hear about your poor dogs, and I'm sorry you and your husband have to go through something so horrible. I wish there was more I can do. Take care.


----------



## Lefty7887 (Dec 29, 2008)

LadyCook61 said:


> What an awful thing to happen . I hope whoever did this is caught and punished.



I couldn't have put it any better.  I am sorry for her loss.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Dec 29, 2008)

I am shocked!  Knowing this happened to her could just as well happened to me. What can I say when no one could make me feel better to experience something like this.  What was the point? This hurts just as much as if it happened to me.  Now you all understand why I can't stand people! Real perverted minds.  Dog would never deliberately kill someone unless they were scared and wanted to protect themselves.  Just so stupid.


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear this Karen. I just can't stop crying, it hurts so much. We had a dog that was poisoned (we think we know who it was, but we were never able to prove anything). It wasn't really even our dog, but a stray that we had just arranged to give to my uncle the day we found him dead, but we had already grown to love him. 

Our pets really are part of our families, and losing them in such a tragic and horrific manner is unimaginable. As GB and others have said though, please take care and don't put yourselves in harm's way.

Thank you Laury for letting us know. It had to be hard for you to have to write.

Barbara


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Dec 29, 2008)

There are no words to describe how awful this story is.  I pray to God the _monster _who did this gets his just dues.  My heart goes out to you and your husband.


----------



## SierraCook (Dec 29, 2008)

Karen, I am really saddened to hear about your tragic loss of your beloved pets.  I am sure that your pets like my dog are an integral part of your family.   I will be thinking of you and your husband.  

Take care and many hugs, SC


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 29, 2008)

Karen, I am horrified at your loss and sick to my stomach.  I hope you can feel all the love and hugs that are coming your way.  I am so very sorry.  

Yes, be careful.  At the same time they simply can't just get away with it.


----------



## miniman (Dec 29, 2008)

A horrible way for anything to die - I am thinking of you.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Dec 29, 2008)

I am overwhelmed by your kindness. I cannot express how much it helps. Thank you all for your generosity and compassion. I was so reluctant to share this tragedy with you, because I knew it would cause you pain. This is a remarkable community of loving friends. Thank you.


----------



## GrillingFool (Dec 29, 2008)

How despicable.. may Karma bite them soundly on their butts.
Big psychic hugs! They are still around in your hearts, at least!


----------



## roadfix (Dec 29, 2008)

I just read this thread.  I am so sorry and saddened to hear this.  What a horrible tragedy.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 29, 2008)

It is said that those who mistreat animals will have to account for their actions, maybe not in this life, but there will be an accounting.  But the hardest part of this is, of course, the loss of a loved family member.  I feel so very bad that someone was evil enough to do this.  

And after the initial loss, then, mistrust grows as to who was the perpetrator.  All I can say is that there are probably a host of good people around you, and one sick individual.  I hope it can be found out who that person is.  And I hope that this doesn't cause irreversible damage to the relationships you may have with your neighbors.

And remember, just as our lives don't ever cease (at least that's my belief), neither do the lives of our pets or of any living thing.  They just change from this mortal sphere to an immortal one.  

It is my prayer that love and charity may fill your heart, and that the support you receive, not only here on DC, but from your family and friends will help heal the wounds of this tragedy.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## marigeorge (Dec 29, 2008)

Karen, I am so sorry for your tragic loss. My heart goes out to you and your family.


----------



## JustMeToo (Dec 29, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss.  You and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers.  I lost a dog in April and I am still mourning her.
I hope to God that they catch the person(s) who did this.  I personally would love for them to eat that fish.  This is unbelievable.  Hang in there and keep us updated.


----------



## babetoo (Dec 29, 2008)

karen, how very sad you must be. i am just angry that someone could be so cruel. what if a toddler had gotten hold of it? must have been a powerful poison if the dogs died instantly. this is one of the reason my cat never goes outside. that is hard to do for dogs though. i would call the police myself. but if you do be very careful.


----------



## QSis (Dec 29, 2008)

Sending you, your husband and your daughter positive and healing energies, Karen.   

I'm so sorry to hear of your devastating loss.

Lee


----------



## Adillo303 (Dec 29, 2008)

Karen - I am very sorry for your loss. I cannot even begin to know the pain. I have two labs and worry constantly about the bad kids in the neighborhood that they bark at. 

GB's advice is certainly right on. We face those fears as well. My town is a nice town, but, kids cooe from the next town, gang kids, because, we have a park. 

We will keep you in our thoughts and continue to hope that they will some way get there just deserts.

AC


----------



## Toots (Dec 29, 2008)

Oh Karen - I am so sorry that happened.  How terrible and sad it is.  PLEASE BE CAREFUL, like GB and others have said you don't know what people are capable of.  They could have been sending you a not so subtle message.  My heart just aches for you, I can't imagine your pain. 
((HUGS))
Jennifer


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 29, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear this my heart is truly broken and I cry with you. I don't know how anybody could do such a thing. I hope who did this gets what they deserve. Hugs to all of you.


----------



## simplicity (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm saddened by the loss of your dogs.   My heart goes out to you and your husband.


----------



## PytnPlace (Dec 29, 2008)

OMG, Karen I am so very sorry to here about this.  I can't imagine how heartbreaking this is for you.  I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Constance (Dec 29, 2008)

That just makes me sick. Anyone who would do something like that is no good! 

Bless your heart, Karen.


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 29, 2008)

OMG!! I hope you find out who did this horrendous deed!! They need to be tied down and fed the same things!! Oh Karen, I don't know what to say. I'm SO sorry!! I'm glad that they didn't suffer for a long period of time. Take comfort in knowing how much you loved them and know they were appreciative of it too!!


----------



## middie (Dec 29, 2008)

Oh how awful. I don't understand why something like that happened. All I can do is say how sorry I am and wish I could give them a hug right now. but I'll send them loving thoughts instead.


----------



## Angie (Dec 31, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear this. I have two puppies that are my children and got into rabbit poison back in 2001 when my female, Kika was pregnant...long story..pups and mom and dad are fine since we caught it in time. I can't imagine losing my puppies. I'm grieving with you.

They are at the Rainbow Bridge now...


----------



## Hoot (Dec 31, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear of this. We will keep you in our thoughts and prayers. 
Whoever did this must be brought to justice, but please be careful and vigilant.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 31, 2008)

oh, karen. i'm so sorry. 

i hope karma is in effect here, so that whomever did this dearly pays for it, so they never do it to anyone else and know what they did to you.


----------



## toni1948 (Dec 31, 2008)

Karen, I am so sorry about your pets.  There hasn't been a pet in my home since our family dog died years ago.  I was heart broken, and I haven't had another pet since then because the loss cut so deep.

     "Whatever a man sows, that shall he also reap"  It's a universal truth.  I'm glad that your husband has been such a comfort to you.  We really don't know the depth of the caring and compassion of the people in our lives until we go through adversity.  You had three wonderful dogs who brought you so much joy and happiness.  

     No one can take away the memories you had with them.


----------



## Yakuta (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi MexicoKaren, sorry I missed this post somehow.  What a terrible tragedy.  I am so very sorry to hear about your loss.  

As GB indicated please be careful, the situation with the neigbours seems worrisome.  

Everyone has to pay a price for their actions, so place your trust in God and take peace in that.


----------



## cara (Dec 31, 2008)

what a horrible thing...
nothing can comfort you right now, but I hope you'll be better soon!


----------



## quicksilver (Dec 31, 2008)

I haven't been around much lately and to hear this of such a good and gentle lady just makes my heart ache and boil at the same time. 

God must have needed them to be together, knowing how they would have suffered without each other.

The people or person who did this has a special place in HELL waiting for them. Though that's no consolation now. 

I'll keep you ... and them ... and the evil soul that did 
this ... someone who is weak and da*med and
is irrational, in my prayers.

I hope through your family and friends and the beautiful art you create,
you can work your pain and lose out and begin anew. Nothing can replace those babies, but many
more need you and your love. 
But not til you find the evil doer. 
I don't know your living situation down there, but read what you said about your neighbor. It sounds hinky.
Just be careful.
And please keep us posted of your well being. We're 
here for you. In all ways, always!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 31, 2008)

All I know is that losing just one pet is devastating but to lose all is just catastrophphic (SP) I  cry everytime I check this thread. I am so sorry for you Karen and I know there is not much we can say to comfort you I wish there was. If you do end up getting some more canine companions you can teach them to not eat anything but what you and DH give them or anyone else with out the password it is not a hard thing to do from what I understand.


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 31, 2008)

I am speechless, how horible, I don't even have words, I feel so sorry for you, I can't talk ...


----------



## Maverick2272 (Dec 31, 2008)

This is absolutely horrifying, and royally p***es me off to hear about these things. I personally think there is a special place in h**l reserved for the kind of people like these.
If there is anything we can do, please let us know Karen.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Dec 31, 2008)

Thank you all dear friends for the continuing words of comfort. Something very very wrong is afoot here: our neighbor who lives a block away and around the corner - he is Mexican - told us this afternoon that all four of his dogs were poisoned last night in exactly the same way: a bag of fish dusted with a powdery substance. This is so sad, and also makes us think that it is NOT our next door neighbor,  as he would have no reason to poison Joaquin's dogs. We don't know what to think...


----------



## corazon (Dec 31, 2008)

My deepest sympathies Karen!
Thinking of you and Jerry.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Dec 31, 2008)

Do you think the police can find out who is doing this?  I watch all these tv shows about finding murderers but do you think they would consider an animal?  If it were their dogs I know they would want to know but the average citizen?  I only ask as I am praying someone finds this person or persons.  They should not be allowed to get by with this.  Person must really be sick, very sick.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Dec 31, 2008)

Pretty much sums it up. If it is happening around the neighborhood, then it is more likely a very sick person as opposed to someone trying to send you a message specifically. Or could be someone sending a very specific message to the entire neighborhood, but more likely a sicko on the loose...


----------



## AMSeccia (Jan 1, 2009)

Oh my goodness Karen, is there anything we can do to help comfort you?  To say you have my sympathy hardly seems sufficient, but please know that I am thinking of your family and your loss.


----------



## silentmeow (Jan 1, 2009)

Karen,
I'm so sorry.  I hope they get the sob's.


----------



## jeninga75 (Jan 1, 2009)

This disgusts me, I don't even know what to say.  And now another incident.  I'm so sorry for your loss and if this person or people that are doing this don't get caught by the law, I hope karma will catch up with them with no mercy.


----------

